# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Игровой блок "ХАЛЯВА"

## Львовна

ХАЛЯВА

*игровой блок*

ХАЛЯВУ любят все!!!! Вот попробуйте с этим поспорить! 
Но чтобы халява  к вам пришла и принесла с собой всякие приятные бонусы, ее нужно ПРАВИЛЬНО  пригласить в дом. ХАЛЯВА – она  же женского рода!  Поэтому просто орать «Халява, приди» - увы,  не катит! В этом игровом блоке мы предложим гостям реально действующий способ заманить эту прекрасную штучку! И будет вам СЧАСТЬЕ!
*
ВПЕРЕДИ ВЫПУСКНЫЕ! БЛОК БУДЕТ ОСОБО АКТУАЛЕН НА НИХ! ВЕДЬ ВСЕ ВЫПУСКНИКИ- БУДУЩИЕ СТУДЕНТЫ!!!*

БЛОК УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!

подходит для юбилеев, свадеб, корпоративов.

*ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА:* 20-25 минут

*В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ:* музыкальное оформление, видео и подробный текстовый фаил.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

яндекс кошелек *410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк *4276 2800 1134 2133* 

*С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)*

*Скайп Львовна:* lvovich1411

*Скайп Норская:* norskaj

*почта:* lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5395564.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

А почему бы и нет? Изначально блок придумывался на свадьбу 25 января- День студента, и грех этим было не воспользоваться. В преддверии выпускных трансформировался в "Халяву" студенческую. Т.е. чуть изменив подводку, вы получаете, каждый раз "новую" халяву.  Для не поющих ведущих, таких как я, и тех  у которых нет поющего диджея - есть дополнительный бонус- песня с прописанными бэками.  За это отдельное СПАСИБО- Елене Уралочке. :Tender: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5389420.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Алёна Майская

Здравствуйте,для выпускного 11 класс подойдет,да?и что в блоке конкретно:задания или танцы или импровизированная сказка?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте,для выпускного 11 класс подойдет,да?


 Ещё КАК подойдёт!!! Если  хотите СТАТЬ СВОЕЙ для молодёжи, быть крутяцкой ведущей - то этот блок просто необходим Вам.
КАК же все орут и эмоционируют в нём .а..а.а.а.а :Yahoo: 
Так же на юбилее проводила Халяву - КЛАСС!!!!!  С меня фото!!!!
Спасибо девочки за Вашу вкусняшку!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

> Спасибо девочки за Вашу вкусняшку!!!!!!


Леночка, спасибо, что ответила.




> Здравствуйте,для выпускного 11 класс подойдет,да?и что в блоке конкретно:задания или танцы или импровизированная сказка?


Я бы сказала, что в этом блоке целый импровизированный концерт ждет выпускников)))Начинается блок с интерактива, в котором участвуют и дети и родители, затем постепенно в игровой процесс вовлекается весь зал. И в финале блока уже все стоят практически на ушах (включая родителей))))) Блок правда очень молодежный, динамичный, заводной. Сближает детей и взрослых. Ведь родители- это бывшие студенты, а выпускники- будущие.

----------


## Татка Натка

АААА, Норская запелааааа)))  И уж если Танька поет, значит вообще у всех получится - -это я как абсолютно безголосый человек говорю! Причем фишка даже не в пении - тема близка и понятна ЛЮБОМУ человеку. Как говорится, на ХАЛЯВУ и хлорка творог))) дЕВОЧКИ, вы умницы! Застольную часть однозначно в работу возьму прямо сейчас, текстовую - когда прошлепаю до автоматизма, исходя из моего кретинизма :Blink: .  ЙО-ХООООО!!

----------


## Львовна

Натка, еще как поет!!!! :Yes4:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  потому что хит-то какой)))) всех времен и народов :Ok:  Спасибо за отзыв, дорогая!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

*Девочки мои, спасибо за ХАЛЯВУ!!!!!!!!* 
всё, что смогла заполучить из фото :Blush2: ,  эмоции были просто абалденные!!!!! Родители тоже участвовали с удовольствием. :Yes4:

----------


## Львовна

Ой, какие фотки классные!!!!!!!!!! Видно, что зажигали от души!!!!  :Yahoo: Спасибо,Ленусь! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Ой... ребята выслали ещё фото...благодарят за конкурсы...... и все эти благодарности ВАМ!!!! СПАСИБО!!!
ЕЩЁ ХАЛЯВА!!!!!

----------


## Юльчита

Фото у меня нет,с выпускного не добъешься,а вот ЭМОЦИЙ ХОТЬ ОТБАВЛЯЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!ХАЛЯВА-это ВЕЩЬ))))))))))))Девчат,спасибо за этот блок!!! У меня даже родители присоединились!!!

----------


## Анжелика.

Девочки, мне этот блок скоро будет очень нужен. У меня вопросик... не знаю как правильно задать его... БЛИИН... лучше в личку если можно  :Blush2:  :Grin:

----------


## Татьянка

*Анжелика.*,  :Derisive:  задавайте, с удовольствием отвечу

----------


## Ураган

Где можно приобрести такие балалайки?

----------


## Татьянка

> Где можно приобрести такие балалайки?


Ульяночка, я так думаю, что шили на заказ.

----------

